# Another ignition system



## Lawijt (Aug 11, 2013)

http://www.vellemanusa.com/products/view/?id=350487

I build already 2 of this. It comes by kit & you have to solder it together. Very easy.
Can works on 12v or 6v.
And you can still work with contact points.

Barry


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 11, 2013)

What type of engines do you use them on? I assume you a standard automotive coil with it.


----------



## Lakc (Aug 11, 2013)

Velleman is a pretty well known supplier of electronic kits, pretty much the largest left since Heathkit went under. 
Its a simple "point replacement" ignition to use standard automotive coils.


----------



## Lawijt (Aug 11, 2013)

That is right . Any coil work. I use sometimes a small coil from a moped.


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 11, 2013)

Lakc said:


> Velleman is a pretty well known supplier of electronic kits, pretty much the largest left since Heathkit went under.
> Its a simple "point replacement" ignition to use standard automotive coils.



Not to pull things off track here, but it looks like Heathkit has new owners again.   I'm hoping this is a good sign.   They aren't open for business yet so all bets are off but I'm hoping for a success story.   I'm a bit concerned though that the new owners are too focused on ham radio.


----------



## Lakc (Aug 11, 2013)

Wizard69 said:


> I'm a bit concerned though that the new owners are too focused on ham radio.


You say that like its a bad thing?  
Since that was the majority of their business, its hardly surprising. There are a few small businesses out there making some robotics and microcontroller stuff, but that doesn't seem to be making anyone rich. Make magazine, as well as a host of other electronic interest magazines, might combine to a healthy readership, but offering ham radio gear on QST gets a heck of a targeted audience. The new Heathkit owners have already ticked off a bunch of people by sending cease and desist letters pulling all their old manuals off the web.

To get back on track, I think Steve was just extremely unlucky to have ebayed for coils that were made for CDI ignition systems. They are not that popular in production systems. This referenced circuit should work well with the old oil filled round coils. Beware that it simply a points replacement, and leaving it powered up when triggered can burn up the coil.


----------



## Wizard69 (Aug 12, 2013)

Lakc said:


> You say that like its a bad thing?


It isn't bad it is just that I never did anything Ham radio related.  I was under the impression their Ham gear didn't sell well.  Of course that was back at the dawn of the computer age when I was building kits.  


> Since that was the majority of their business, its hardly surprising. There are a few small businesses out there making some robotics and microcontroller stuff, but that doesn't seem to be making anyone rich.


Funny but similar things where said about PC's before IBM standardized the machines.    I understand what you are saying, robots just need a VisiCalc to push them from hobby to useful.  


> Make magazine, as well as a host of other electronic interest magazines, might combine to a healthy readership, but offering ham radio gear on QST gets a heck of a targeted audience. The new Heathkit owners have already ticked off a bunch of people by sending cease and desist letters pulling all their old manuals off the web.


Well those people selling those old manuals should know better if they are copies.  If they are originals then Heath has some explaining to do.     The reality is if they want to bring back some of the old designs the new company must protect their IP.    

As to QST do you really think they have that big of a readership?


> To get back on track, I think Steve was just extremely unlucky to have ebayed for coils that were made for CDI ignition systems. They are not that popular in production systems. This referenced circuit should work well with the old oil filled round coils. Beware that it simply a points replacement, and leaving it powered up when triggered can burn up the coil.



Now would anybody be interested in Heathkit offering up a build yourself ignition system?   I see a lot of potential for kits outside Ham Radio.   Personally I suggested that they seriously consider offering up hardware for CNC systems.    There is an opening right now for good learning experiences in CNC systems.


----------



## Lakc (Aug 12, 2013)

Wizard69 said:


> Well those people selling those old manuals should know better if they are copies.  If they are originals then Heath has some explaining to do.     The reality is if they want to bring back some of the old designs the new company must protect their IP.


It was basically a case of a defunct company whose IP rights were never asserted. Someone bought the name in a fire sale and then began to clamp down. They were recognized as being within their rights, but extremely unpopular as the manuals were the only form of support (wiring diagrams and test information) for a lot of equipment out there.


> As to QST do you really think they have that big of a readership?


Somewhere over 150,000, but they hit their target market squarely.


> Now would anybody be interested in Heathkit offering up a build yourself ignition system?


The trouble with any ignition system, is that it has to be tweaked as an entire _system_. Matching the driver current to the coil, coil to plugs, plugs to engine operating across all parameters. Circuits can be Muntzed, but they become far from foolproof or reliable. 


> I see a lot of potential for kits outside Ham Radio.   Personally I suggested that they seriously consider offering up hardware for CNC systems.    There is an opening right now for good learning experiences in CNC systems.


In time, as the markets coalesce into discernible groups and the various successes generate more interest, those communities will grow. Ham radio has had a 90 year head start, and a great many practitioners who are knowledgeable, and retired with spare time and money.


----------

